# Wii #2136 - Arc Rise Fantasia (USA)



## tempBOT (Jul 27, 2010)

^^wiirelease-4312^^


----------



## PrinceNOOB (Jul 27, 2010)

Finally it's dumped.


----------



## WildArms (Jul 27, 2010)

PrinceNOOB said:
			
		

> Finally it's dumped.


Now, to find it, looking forward to this, from the creators of luminous arc >8D


----------



## Slyakin (Jul 27, 2010)

Wonderful! Great game, hopefully.


----------



## Freudian Lemur (Jul 27, 2010)

Undub to the rescue (hopefully)!


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Jul 27, 2010)

About time they dumped it.


----------



## WildArms (Jul 27, 2010)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> About time they dumped it.


about time? it was released (the game) today lol, i know it was released in someplaces early, but being released the same day as the game is out is really good... still cant find it


----------



## Alex666 (Jul 27, 2010)

um so this is a good game? 
whats it about? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




sorry for being noobish >.


----------



## Gaiaknight (Jul 27, 2010)

game has been readily available for over a week but guess better late than never.


----------



## monkat (Jul 27, 2010)

davidnlta said:
			
		

> game has been readily available for over a week but guess better late than never.



You know, no one is stopping you from going out and buying it to dump yourself. Or, you know, buy it to play it.


----------



## TheGreatNeko (Jul 27, 2010)

Now someone just needs to undub it before it's playable.


----------



## Eighteen (Jul 27, 2010)

Yaaaay it's out, and if there is truely an option to mute the stupid voices i'll be even more happy YAAAAAAAAAY !!!


----------



## Slyakin (Jul 27, 2010)

Freudian Lemur said:
			
		

> Undub to the rescue (hopefully)!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why so much hate for the English dubs? Are they truly _THAT_ bad?

Edit: Oh shit, they really ARE bad...


----------



## Freudian Lemur (Jul 27, 2010)

davidnlta said:
			
		

> game has been readily available for over a week but guess better late than never.


Really? I thought the release date was today. I guess the shops had it in stock, so they just put it on the shelves without thinking.


----------



## Scott-105 (Jul 27, 2010)

YES! I've been waiting so long for this!


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Jul 27, 2010)

"And light shone down from the heavens, as arc rise fantasia finally descended upon us."
TY BiOSHOCK
Also, what a bad day to release it.... StarCraft 2 an all.


----------



## WildArms (Jul 27, 2010)

Freudian Lemur said:
			
		

> davidnlta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The game was released today, but there were some rumours that other shops were selling them from before, is not like the person who dumped this had to be close to one of these stores -.-, darn... still cant find it...


----------



## Slyakin (Jul 27, 2010)

Oh man, I hope there's no noob flood...


----------



## Gaiaknight (Jul 27, 2010)

they werent rumors as plenty of people on gamefaqs have the game cause gamestop started selling it friday.


----------



## Eighteen (Jul 27, 2010)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Why so much hate for the English dubs? Are they truly _THAT_ bad?



Well, it's Alllllllllmost as bad as Castlevania Symphony of the night  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ....bloody hell


----------



## rainydaiyze (Jul 27, 2010)

Not to come across as a complete idiot, but everyone is rejoicing where is the ACTUAL iso dump at?


----------



## Slyakin (Jul 27, 2010)

rainydaiyze said:
			
		

> Not to come across as a complete idiot, but everyone is rejoicing where is the ACTUAL iso dump at?


Whatever you do, DON"T ASK FOR IT. You will get warned/banned.


Careful.


----------



## rainydaiyze (Jul 27, 2010)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> rainydaiyze said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whoa that was fast, thanks for the enlightenment.


----------



## Slyakin (Jul 27, 2010)

rainydaiyze said:
			
		

> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're welcome.


----------



## Sharpz (Jul 27, 2010)

Only 6 more hours left on the DL...damn torrents


----------



## OGTiago (Jul 27, 2010)

I only use the 'bay for my stuff. 

So, I guess I will have to wait, unless someone wouldn't mind PM'ing me...


----------



## Eighteen (Jul 27, 2010)

Yay found it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 not telling where, so don't ask .....Partyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!


----------



## Jugo (Jul 27, 2010)

Is the iso out or are you guys downloading the torrent?


----------



## PrinceNOOB (Jul 27, 2010)

davidnlta said:
			
		

> they werent rumors as plenty of people on gamefaqs have the game cause gamestop started selling it friday.


To those who preordered my local gamestop only started selling it today.


----------



## Sudo (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm going to attempt to undub it once I get ahold of the US ISO. Nothing on Usenet yet.


----------



## rainydaiyze (Jul 27, 2010)

alphajaehoon said:
			
		

> Yay found it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It would be awesome if a pm found its way to me. Just sayin.


----------



## Eighteen (Jul 27, 2010)

rainydaiyze said:
			
		

> alphajaehoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PERVERT!!! *slaps* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .....*runs*





Spoiler


----------



## Slyakin (Jul 27, 2010)

alphajaehoon said:
			
		

> rainydaiyze said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha...

Even in PM's, you can't tell the location of illegal warez and stuffz.


----------



## Sharpz (Jul 27, 2010)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> alphajaehoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who would know?


----------



## Eighteen (Jul 27, 2010)

Sharpz said:
			
		

> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The.....ADMINS !!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  *dramatic music*


----------



## OGTiago (Jul 27, 2010)

You're right. (not really, but the less fuss you make, the less likely they are to check)

PM me anyway, please.


----------



## WildArms (Jul 27, 2010)

is called private messages (PM) for something... =/ the admis wont do anything because of them


----------



## Sharpz (Jul 27, 2010)

Yay for private torrent sites having it first  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Currently at 13.6% almost there...


----------



## Lily (Jul 27, 2010)

Sudo said:
			
		

> I'm going to attempt to undub it once I get ahold of the US ISO. Nothing on Usenet yet.



a.b.games.wii, been there ages already.


----------



## rainydaiyze (Jul 27, 2010)

Ah, no way!!!


----------



## Sudo (Jul 27, 2010)

lilsypha said:
			
		

> Sudo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I saw it after I posted that, my download will be done in like 10 minutes.


----------



## rainydaiyze (Jul 27, 2010)

lilsypha said:
			
		

> Sudo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are a life saver.


----------



## superkrm (Jul 27, 2010)

iso was at

alt.store.cash|credit.buygames.lolz

for who knows how long

so how is the game on usb loaders by the way?


----------



## Eighteen (Jul 27, 2010)

Kayy Its done, Gonna try it on dolphin, Wanna try if 3D mode works  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  if not, I am forced to play it on the wii instead.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jul 27, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> davidnlta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, the fact he's american probably stopped him, lol.
It was released early in Canada.

Anyways woot, finally out. Guess i'll start 'er downloading and play it eventually.
Though my sister is hogging the Wii right now.


----------



## Sharpz (Jul 27, 2010)

alphajaehoon said:
			
		

> Kayy Its done, Gonna try it on dolphin, Wanna try if 3D mode works
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lucky my internet is damn slow.


----------



## Eighteen (Jul 27, 2010)

It kinda works better then I expected.. its a bit slow at the moment, but I am trying to tweak some setting to make it go faster, I'll upload a 3D shot soon if I can manage to make one.
from what I just now saw, it looked AWSOME!!


----------



## Eighteen (Jul 28, 2010)

Spoiler





















These pictures can be viewed either by looking cross eyed on them (you have to resise them yourself, it's impossible to cross-eye these large pictures sorry!! (Full HD FTW har har..)), or if you have Nvidia 3D vision set, you can save these pictures and rename *.jpg to *.jps and view them with the 3d vision image viewer or whatever.

It looks soooooooooo cool, exept the shadows of the dragon are double, but oh well!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I made a quick Cross-eyed friendly picture


----------



## rainydaiyze (Jul 28, 2010)

Does anyone know how to use alt.binaries.games.wii? I've tried google, it just refuses to work for me.


----------



## LiLCruz (Jul 28, 2010)

Great game should not be missed.


----------



## Sudo (Jul 28, 2010)

rainydaiyze said:
			
		

> Does anyone know how to use alt.binaries.games.wii? I've tried google, it just refuses to work for me.


You need a Usenet provider and client.


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Jul 28, 2010)

Sudo said:
			
		

> rainydaiyze said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This seems so... against the rules.


----------



## rainydaiyze (Jul 28, 2010)

Sudo said:
			
		

> rainydaiyze said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



By provider that would mean something like astraweb? Or would the actual alt.binaries.games.wii work?


----------



## Sudo (Jul 28, 2010)

ChuckBartowski said:
			
		

> Sudo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't tell him what website to download the game or anything, Usenet has many uses. I broke no rules.


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Jul 28, 2010)

Got it and now waiting for the real Sengoku Basara 3 Wii Release no more fakes


----------



## elias1234567 (Jul 28, 2010)

OMG i've gotta download this!!!


----------



## Brandenevans86 (Jul 28, 2010)

I hope this game was worth the wait, i had to jump through all kinds of hoops just to find it. sigh.


----------



## Lily (Jul 28, 2010)

rainydaiyze said:
			
		

> By provider that would mean something like astraweb? Or would the actual alt.binaries.games.wii work?



Yes, Astraweb, Giganews, etc. Even your ISP if you're still on one that provides free access.


----------



## Tanas (Jul 28, 2010)

If you're desperate for the game you can get free 3 day usenet trial here.
https://member.hitnews.eu/signup.php?lang=en


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Jul 28, 2010)

All this usenet stuff got me interested... and then i found out i had it free through my ISP. ....


----------



## Fudge (Jul 28, 2010)

Did the game crash on anyone after you talk to the girl? I was in a cutscene when the sound just stopped though text continued to scroll. After that it hung on a black screen.


----------



## PrinceNOOB (Jul 28, 2010)

fudgenuts64 said:
			
		

> Did the game crash on anyone after you talk to the girl? I was in a cutscene when the sound just stopped though text continued to scroll. After that it hung on a black screen.


Nope working great here for me


----------



## Zarcon (Jul 28, 2010)

For those wondering how staff would know if you PM warez links.
Well, it's pretty obvious when you ask in a public thread isn't it?
Just saying.

If you're going to ask via PM, then keep it to PMs, but nothing's stopping them from reporting you for asking.


----------



## gamefreak94 (Jul 28, 2010)

Okay so. Is there an undubbed hack yet. I just heard voices, they are horrible, so horrible they make my nose bleed. Yes i mean nose.


----------



## narunet (Jul 28, 2010)

game freezes for me after monsters bust into the 2nd town when an old man is fighting against that dude who summons skeletons. makes that loud heen sound after the cutscene
using usbloader gx


----------



## godreborn (Jul 28, 2010)

it freezes for me as well at the same point.  I'm going to try burning the game and using my hard mod to play it.  if that doesn't work, it's probably a bad rip.


----------



## yuyuyup (Jul 28, 2010)

Arc Rise Blandtasia, just another jrpg


----------



## godreborn (Jul 28, 2010)

Update: the game was freezing for me at the second town after a cutscene with cfg usb loader.  however, with the hard mod, it no longer freezes.  the usb loader(s) probably needs a fix.


----------



## cosmiccow (Jul 28, 2010)

Finally a good (hopefully) ARPG for the Wii!


----------



## gamefreak94 (Jul 28, 2010)

cosmiccow said:
			
		

> Finally a good (hopefully) ARPG for the Wii!


It is a good ARPG its just that the voice acting suck, i mean i might as well change their voices with vocaloid, at least they would sound more alive.


----------



## Gaiaknight (Jul 28, 2010)

lol sounds like the problem the japanese version had i recommend upgrading your cios as it works fine using ciosRev19 base 57 about 10 hours in. also its not an action rpg.


----------



## Chanser (Jul 28, 2010)

Seems like your traditional turn based RPG.


----------



## Gaiaknight (Jul 28, 2010)

it is turn based and very good i love the battle system.


----------



## demitrius (Jul 28, 2010)

godreborn said:
			
		

> Update: the game was freezing for me at the second town after a cutscene with cfg usb loader.  however, with the hard mod, it no longer freezes.  the usb loader(s) probably needs a fix.



Wrong, works fine on CFG.

BTW you can play with a Gamecube controller. No need to use shitty Wii mote.


----------



## Satangel (Jul 28, 2010)

Very glad to finally see a quality RPG title on Wii. 
Thanks for the early dump too!


----------



## silkyskeeter (Jul 28, 2010)

Downloading this game off usenet now. Heres to hoping it doesnt suck. Even if it does, I will still keep it just for the character design. But if it does suck that just means I wont be purchasing it.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 28, 2010)

Chanser said:
			
		

> Seems like your traditional turn based RPG.


i was right it's similar to grandia 3 best system ever!!


----------



## prowler (Jul 28, 2010)

So this game is not working on USB loader GX?
=/

What about CFG?
And if I were to use CFG, do I have to do anything else to the Wii (like installing IOS's) or can I just boot it up on HBC?

Sorry, I'm retarded when it comes to the Wii >:


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 28, 2010)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> So this game is not working on USB loader GX?


um i was just playing it in GX
loving this so far it looks stunning, good battles everything a rpg needs


----------



## silkyskeeter (Jul 28, 2010)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> So this game is not working on USB loader GX?
> =/
> 
> What about CFG?
> ...


Seems to work just fine on GX, just like any other game. Maybe ppl are just having problems because they keep constantly updating their IOSs. Im still using v14 myself and havent had a reason to update it for any game(I just use cIOS 222/223 work arounds for games that wont work, which I only had to do for 3 games. Everything else works just fine under cIOS 249).

First Impression: God this game has some of the most awful voice acting I have ever heard. Playing this game on composite (480i) it looks pretty decent but once you switch to component (480p) it look pretty freaking bad. The battle system is standard JRPG but nothing is wrong with that so long as you like that kind of game (if you dont then you shouldnt have even bothered downloading the game). So far it seems like it is gonna be a fun ride. I just hope I can tolerate this awful voice acting through the whole story.

Man I love Usenet. Downloaded this game in 30mins. Well worth the money I pay for it.


----------



## Satangel (Jul 28, 2010)

silkyskeeter said:
			
		

> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So changing to component cables makes the graphics worse?!


----------



## Denida (Jul 28, 2010)

Finally a good Turnbased RPG on the wii.


----------



## silkyskeeter (Jul 28, 2010)

Satangel said:
			
		

> So changing to component cables makes the graphics worse?!



In a sense. Because it is higher resolution when using component cables (480p) you see all the pixels at the edge of the characters. Where as using composite cables (480i) the edges are blurred over because it is lower resolution. So, yeah, using component cables ,on this game, actually makes the graphics *look* alot worse (weirdly enough). Not really all that bad of a thing, just noticable.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 28, 2010)

Satangel said:
			
		

> So changing to component cables makes the graphics worse?!


game looks fine for me on component you all must just have shitty tvs or don't know how to adjust the colour, sharpness settings etc there's even a sharpness setting in the options USE IT i have mine set on about 4. i am running this on a 60" plasma and it looks stunning even though it's LG brand. don't expect it to look like FF this is the wii don't forget! and to all those who are bothered by the voices...zomg seriously so you play a game just for voice acting huh?! there's even some guy whos trying to put the jap voices back in for fucks sake that's the LAST thing i DON'T want in MY RPG's! -shakes head and walks away while laughing -


----------



## Eighteen (Jul 28, 2010)

Spoiler






			
				elias1234567 said:
			
		

> OMG i've gotta download this!!!






Pwhahaahah !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Omg this was the first thing that I saw when I woke up and turned my pc on AHA! AHaha!!


----------



## PrinceNOOB (Jul 28, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah the game looks great in 480p for me too.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 28, 2010)

1st thing your gonna wanna concentrate on is increasing your magic otherwise you'll be relaying on items all the time and you will run out of magic fast against bosses. so get grinding from the start!


----------



## silkyskeeter (Jul 28, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Different strokes for different folks. It doesnt bother you but to so many it bugs the living shit out to of them that they have to listen to poor English voice acting with no option to change it. 

The look has nothing to do with the TV, like I said, it just makes it apparent that the game wasnt made to be 480p. Which is obvious if you ever played a 480p game. News flash: colour has nothing to do with resolution nor can sharpness fix pixeled edges it will just make it look even worse. The look of this game has NOTHING to do with the TV brand or size (even though there are some shitty TVs out there claiming they are HDTVs (LG is one of those shitty brands as well. Even though I have heard their brand is getting better.). *ANY* HDTV can display 480p, *ANY OF THEM*. So no need to flex your hardware for no reason. The TV I am using can do crystal clear 1080p *LET ALONE* 480p and it is only a 19" Curtis LCD HDTV. And I still say it looks like shit in 480p and I have tried it on my the wife's crappy 36" Legend HDTV, My 52" Sony Bravia HDTV, as well as this small 19" Curtis LCD HDTV (That I use as a TV for Wii gaming as well as a monitor for my laptop.). You must just have low standards for you Wii gaming, even though it is capable of doing awesome things. 

You are deluding yourself if you think this game looks stunning. Why not expect it to look like Final Fantasy? Hell it looks bad even compared to Ps2 standards and the Wii is superior in hardware to the Ps2. So expecting it to look atleast like Final Fantasy 10-12 which were Ps2 games that looked stunning on component, isnt too much to ask for from a 2010 Wii game.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 28, 2010)

fuck it just froze in me right before the battle with the mercenary guy in the 2nd town using GX!! fuck this it goes on a disc.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 28, 2010)

silkyskeeter said:
			
		

> You are deluding yourself if you think this game looks stunning. Why not expect it to look like Final Fantasy? Hell it looks bad even compared to Ps2 standards and the Wii is superior in hardware to the Ps2. So expecting it to look atleast like Final Fantasy 10-12 which were Ps2 games that looked stunning on component, isnt too much to ask for from a 2010 Wii game.


and your nothing but a gfx/playstation whore so DON'T speak to me again i want nothing to do with YOUR KIND


----------



## PrinceNOOB (Jul 28, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> fuck it just froze in me right before the battle with the mercenary guy in the 2nd town using GX!! fuck this it goes on a disc.


Are you using the lastest gx it works fine for me


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 28, 2010)

i have usbl r883 i think the most stable version and it does it. tried r989 exact same spot it froze so it's definitely AP

tried config loader, uloader ALL freeze!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 28, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> it must be i checked update it said no new versions



Try uLoader, it usually works for most games that don't work on GX. It's not as pretty but it's got superior compatibility.

Also, don't post the same exact post twice in two different threads. I'm sure we'll stumble across both threads eventually.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 28, 2010)

what the fuck the disc doesn't work? how is that possible it's a mod chip!!


----------



## Scott-105 (Jul 28, 2010)

I just started playing this. It's fun, but the voice acting is REALLY bad.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 28, 2010)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> I just started playing this. It's fun, but the voice acting is REALLY bad.


options, voice set it to silence worked for me.


----------



## Cyan (Jul 28, 2010)

it freeze for me too, at the same spot (the battle, when joining forces).

*Test result :*
USBloaderGX r927
cIOS38 r17 : Freeze
cIOSx v19[57] : Freeze
Hermes cIOS[37+38]v4 : Freeze
Hermes cIOS[???]v5 :

neogamma : (cIOSv17) Freeze
Sneek : 
PAL : 
NTSC-U : 
From Disc : Bladexdsl tested it, and said it doesn't work either. (freeze or doesn't run ?) not missing IOS33 ?

Next step : Trying japanese version.

Edit :
I just installed cIOS r19 (base 57), and when I launch the game with IOS250, I got an error message from USBloaderGX : 'WBFS error : bad Magic' (but the game runs nevertheless after that). game is on WBFS partition.
The game freeze with base57 too (but maybe related to the error I got)

The game uses IOS33 by default, that's an old one :/


----------



## ShineALight (Jul 28, 2010)

I can't even launch it using NeoGamma. Any help/ideas?


----------



## Bladeforce (Jul 28, 2010)

I gave up with GX because of the amount of times games were broke when other loaders played them. Seems this is another time, this works fine on wiiflow latest version been playing it for hours now. Drop GX it's getting a bit bloated for its own good


----------



## Cyan (Jul 28, 2010)

Wiiflow use which cIOS ?


----------



## narunet (Jul 29, 2010)

just did a rear of tests namely with cfg usb loader, 
tried ios 249; wouldnt even launch since i use a FAT partition
ios 222-mload; no luck, freezing at the same spot
ios 223-mload; this one froze after a random battle
ios 224-mload; this one got past the freeze and currently still playing, no problems thus yet


----------



## gamefreak94 (Jul 29, 2010)

Dang it i just foind the undubbed version and i just finished download the japanese version. I must have the worst timing ever.


----------



## Gaiaknight (Jul 29, 2010)

you can also just skip the scene and it goes past it no matter what but im using wiiflow 111 and rev19 base 57 and it plays perfect.


Edit

Also im using a WBFS formatted Hdd


----------



## kayos90 (Jul 29, 2010)

So does this work on NeoGamma at all because the posts are so confusing I can't tell. Also I know that it frequently freezes on scene before the battle of Jada or whatever so you can skip the cutscene.


----------



## Goli (Jul 29, 2010)

kayos90 said:
			
		

> So does this work on NeoGamma at all because the posts are so confusing I can't tell. Also I know that it frequently freezes on scene before the battle of Jada or whatever so you can skip the cutscene.


It works for me on NeoGamma. And I'm pretty sure you can't skip cutscenes, but it has never frozen on me... so I don't really care.
Also, to everyone saying this is like a Tales game, WRONG, this is much closer to something like Wild Arms 5 than a Tales game.


----------



## anaxs (Jul 29, 2010)

yay! finally


----------



## kayos90 (Jul 29, 2010)

thanks for the reply!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 29, 2010)

davidnlta said:
			
		

> you can also just skip the scene and it goes past it no matter what but im using wiiflow 111 and rev19 base 57 and it plays perfect.
> 
> 
> Edit
> ...


it's actually the battle system anyway very similar to grandia 3.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 29, 2010)

davidnlta said:
			
		

> you can also just skip the scene and it goes past it no matter what but im using wiiflow 111 and rev19 base 57 and it plays perfect.


just tried to install rev19 it wont select 57 it's not in the menu when it says select ios there's 55, 56 NO 57 ?


----------



## Cyan (Jul 29, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> davidnlta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For me, 57 is the default, the first IOS shown when running cIOSx Installer 



Could it be a NTSC/PAL check  ?

Using the same setup, it seems for American and Chile people it's working, but with French and Australian it isn't 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Maybe there's really an AP, or could it be the 2 available RIP on the net are bad dump ?
Maybe we could try a video patch ? (I'm at work right now, can't try anything before 9h from now)


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 29, 2010)

wiiflow works!!! 

this is what PAL users need to do:

install rev19 250 with base 57.

download r92a-WiiFlow_250

go into game settings and select IOS 250 = WIN!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




wiiflow is quite nice too 1st time i've used it


----------



## mayu29 (Jul 29, 2010)

So with Wiiflow 249 rev 19 is not working? Only with 250 rev 19? What about Cfg 249 rev 19?


----------



## prowler (Jul 29, 2010)

3/10

1 point because it got me to download it
Another because I can stand battling with the volume muted
And the third point because of the graphics in cutscenes.

Deleted.



Spoiler



Voice acting made me want to break the TV


----------



## Cyan (Jul 29, 2010)

mayu29 said:
			
		

> So with Wiiflow 249 rev 19 is not working? Only with 250 rev 19?


It depends on which IOS is based the cIOS.

Edit :
Thanks Bladexdsl for the test with Wiiflow !


I'm really curious to understand what makes GX and neogamma not working with IOS249v17.
Or what IOS57 and IOS33 have that other cIOS don't.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 29, 2010)

mayu29 said:
			
		

> So with Wiiflow 249 rev 19 is not working? Only with 250 rev 19? What about Cfg 249 rev 19?


not sure didn't test someone said to use 250 so i just used that. 249 froze though in GX.
dunno why gx isn't working oh well just use wiiflow for now.

also whats the point of upgrading your magic? i upgrade both the water and fire orb in the orb shop but it still says it's on level 1?? it took my $!!


----------



## Cyan (Jul 29, 2010)

And also they explain "if you don't like your config, just reset it !!" then I thought, great we can try many combinations 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Went to shop -> reset 20 000 R + pay again for any upgrade !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





For your upgrade, maybe we need a better player level to unlock the orb LvMax ?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 29, 2010)

damn where's the manual!


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Jul 29, 2010)

The Japanese Voice Acting is just as horrible as the english one.


----------



## Cyan (Jul 29, 2010)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> The Japanese Voice Acting is just as horrible as the english one.


Let's put empty dummy files then, it's better without voices 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(well, keeping only the audio from CG animations)
The game will take even less place on the HDD


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 29, 2010)

i have all the voices turned off anyway i'm just reading subtitles.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Jul 29, 2010)

Cyan said:
			
		

> Giga_Gaia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can turn the voices off.


----------



## silkyskeeter (Jul 29, 2010)

Okay screw this game. Im not jumping through hoops of trying to find the right setup or right IOS to use on this game. Just to end up complaining like everyone else that updates to cIOS rev19. Deleting this trash off my USB HDD. 

For one the whole game is a straight graphical PsP port, with no actual PsP version. The story is god awful and sampled here and there from other JRPGs. Not only is the voice acting bad but the translation is bad as well and make ALOT of the dialog in the game make no sense. The music score does nothing to portray urgency or suspense and just comes off as a step up from a MIDI but not by much. The gameplay is bland. I was just gonna keep it for character design but, because the game developers were used to making PsP games and this is their first actual console game, the only time the game models actually look good is in the cutscenes (which is a higher tri mesh than the acutal model that you walk around with)

Have fun with this TRASH JRPG. Why the hell is it so hard to make a good RPG for the Wii?


----------



## misteroms (Jul 29, 2010)

silkyskeeter said:
			
		

> Okay screw this game. Im not jumping through hoops of trying to find the right setup or right IOS to use on this game. Just to end up complaining like everyone else that updates to cIOS rev19. Deleting this trash off my USB HDD.
> 
> For one the whole game is a straight graphical PsP port, with no actual PsP version. The story is god awful and sampled here and there from other JRPGs. Not only is the voice acting bad but the translation is bad as well and make ALOT of the dialog in the game make no sense. The music score does nothing to portray urgency or suspense and just comes off as a step up from a MIDI but not by much. The gameplay is bland. I was just gonna keep it for character design but, because the game developers were used to making PsP games and this is their first actual console game, the only time the game models actually look good is in the cutscenes (which is a higher tri mesh than the acutal model that you walk around with)
> 
> Have fun with this TRASH JRPG. Why the hell is it so hard to make a good RPG for the Wii?




I laughed at your attempt to kill the game because you can't actually play it...

The story is really good with some turns of event that are gorgious, graphics are not really good that's true when we are ingame but in cutscenes and fights it's really beautiful ! The music is very good too ... 

But hey, how can you judge this game as you played it like what ? 1 hour before getting the freeze ?


----------



## silkyskeeter (Jul 29, 2010)

misteroms said:
			
		

> I laughed at your attempt to kill the game because you can't actually play it...
> 
> The story is really good with some turns of event that are gorgious, graphics are not really good that's true when we are ingame but in cutscenes and fights it's really beautiful ! The music is very good too ...
> 
> But hey, how can you judge this game as you played it like what ? 1 hour before getting the freeze ?


I didnt attempt to kill the game. I just gave my opinion of the game off the 2 hours I played of it and gave my reasons I thought it was shit. You dont have to agree with my opinion. Thats what makes it an opinion. Even if it didnt freeze I was gonna delete it off the HDD. The freeze just made the decision final. So by your logic I should keep playing a shitty game for hours on end in the hope that it will get better? That is some messed up logic there buddy. Guess that works for someone if you have entirely too much free time, but when you actually have to manage your time between real life, sex life, child care and recreational gaming you dont just waste hours upon hours of your life playing games that arent good.


----------



## misteroms (Jul 29, 2010)

silkyskeeter said:
			
		

> misteroms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah right ... Live happy, play COD and don't waste your time with RPG Games that need a certain time before they set up a faster paste...

How can a RPG can go OMFGBBQ if you don't even know who the characters are ? As for the battle system, how can you judge it if the only option you have is to attack blindly ?

You're missing something I assure you but it's not my problem, i just wanted to answer to the free raging bashing.

Have a good day !


----------



## swift22 (Jul 29, 2010)

Damn... the graphics are extremely jaggy on my PAL TV. I'm liking the game though, it's about time we got a real RPG for the Wii.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 29, 2010)

just ignore the idiot skeeter his already said in a previous post he hates it cos it's NOT OR LOOKS LIKE FF


----------



## LegendKamina (Jul 29, 2010)

gamefreak94 said:
			
		

> Dang it i just foind the undubbed version and i just finished download the japanese version. I must have the worst timing ever.



For the love of god, tell me where you found it! Please!


----------



## LegendKamina (Jul 29, 2010)

silkyskeeter said:
			
		

> misteroms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why did you download it in the first place? It makes no sense to push your opinions on others when you've only given an rpg 2 hours before giving up. It makes no sense, as rpg lengths are very high. You should go play a shooter or something. rpgs are not for you.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 29, 2010)

omg the rongress powers rule!


----------



## Hielkenator (Jul 29, 2010)

Had it already for a few  hours.... I'm about 8 hours in the game.
I had to turn the voice acting off....it made me SICK!
Also the grapics are below standard for Wii. REALLY BELOW STANDARD.

But it offers a "deep"rpg too, so that makes it kinda up for it.
Any rpg released after this with "better" graphics, will be Better though.
I mean, FLUORESCEND GREEN TREES, YUGH!!!


----------



## Freudian Lemur (Jul 29, 2010)

I don't mind the jaggy, aliased graphics. I don't mind turning the (hideous, disgusting, awful, _heinous_) voices off (although I'd rather have the original VA).

But the translation. Ooh, the translation...
It's just that little bit too bad for me to ignore. It's just irritatingly bland and inaccurate (I don't _know_ it's inaccurate, but it feels like it). I'll still play it, but I feel that with better writing, it could have been way, way better. I just hope Rising Star Games (EU publisher) re-translates it, or at least refines/improves the current translation. But they probably won't. They're only a small publisher and probably can't afford the extra time/manpower to do an extra language. But if they use the American VA, then I will SLAP THEM SUPER HARD!


----------



## PrinceNOOB (Jul 29, 2010)

Hielkenator said:
			
		

> Had it already for a few  hours.... I'm about 8 hours in the game.
> I had to turn the voice acting off....it made me SICK!
> Also the grapics are below standard for Wii. REALLY BELOW STANDARD.
> 
> ...


Keep in mind it's a wii...


----------



## gamefreak94 (Jul 29, 2010)

Freudian Lemur said:
			
		

> I don't mind the jaggy, aliased graphics. I don't mind turning the (hideous, disgusting, awful, _heinous_) voices off (although I'd rather have the original VA).
> 
> But the translation. Ooh, the translation...
> It's just that little bit too bad for me to ignore. It's just irritatingly bland and inaccurate (I don't _know_ it's inaccurate, but it feels like it). I'll still play it, but I feel that with better writing, it could have been way, way better. I just hope Rising Star Games (EU publisher) re-translates it, or at least refines/improves the current translation. But they probably won't. They're only a small publisher and probably can't afford the extra time/manpower to do an extra language. But if they use the American VA, then I will SLAP THEM SUPER HARD!
> ...


And... You know that the wii's hardware is superior to the ps2 right? People just decide not to use the wii's power to its full extent due to laziness, underestimating the hardware, or they don't really care. I mean look at the graphics on SSBB or MG2.


----------



## Freudian Lemur (Jul 29, 2010)

gamefreak94 said:
			
		

> So rising star is going to release this game for EU? I hope it comes with a japanese option like what they did with Fragile Dreams.


I think they've already confirmed that they can't fit both on ARF's disc.
The American release of Fragile had both as well. It's possible the only reason Rising Star bothered to include both is because they just used the American version and added other languages. But I think, even if the American one hadn't, RSG would have had both anyway. But we can only hope they choose the Japanes VA for ARF.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 29, 2010)

yep wont fit cos wbfs says game is 3.39g already


----------



## gamefreak94 (Jul 29, 2010)

Does anyone know how to use partition builder/wii scrubber so i can replace the whole folder instead of just replacing each file, which will take forever because the voice files have like 6000 files.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 29, 2010)

This game looks great!
I plan on purchasing it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I don't really give a crap about the graphics. The gameplay is what entices me.


----------



## Freudian Lemur (Jul 29, 2010)

gamefreak94 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know how to use partition builder/wii scrubber so i can replace the whole folder instead of just replacing each file, which will take forever because the voice files have like 6000 files.


I remember trying to undub a game with Wiiscrubber. I read up on it and it seems you are supposed to extract the entire game partition of the disc, swap the files with explorer, then compile it as a partition and insert it back into the iso. But with me I always got to the final stage, put the partition back in, and then it said it was a "bad partition" or something. I couldn't find any mention of anything like that on the internet, so I gave up. But you could give it a go. I wish you could select a whole directory in Wii Scrubber, and replace the entire thing, but it seems like that's not an option.


----------



## Cyan (Jul 29, 2010)

The Partition builder provided with Wiiscrubber pack 1.40 is PB1.0, and it's buggy.
There is a Partition Builder 1.1 and 1.2 available. (I don't know where to find the 1.2, but the 1.1 is available on filetrip)
I never tried it, and still didn't try to undub it, I'll wait a little to see Tempus work, and if it's possible to insert text instead of undub.

I found the english voices not that bad at first, but they are starting to annoy me, emotion doesn't match the action, voice choice doesn't match the body.
And there's some english text error, typing error, and maybe grammar too (but I don't detect them, that's what is good with non native language RPG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## silkyskeeter (Jul 29, 2010)

LegendKamina said:
			
		

> Why did you download it in the first place? It makes no sense to push your opinions on others when you've only given an rpg 2 hours before giving up. It makes no sense, as rpg lengths are very high. You should go play a shooter or something. rpgs are not for you.


LoL so you felt you needed to push your opinions onto me of my opinion of the game? Hypocritical much? I downloaded the game because I, like everyone esle, was anticipating the release of this game. I dont care about your asinine suggestion of the types of games I should play. Ppl have their opinions and that was mine. Others have been able to look over all the points I made but I couldnt. Sorry, I dont care for having to completely kill the voices to enjoy the game. I also dont care for having to read *extremely* bad translations of the the dialog (at one of the parts when you first met the red haired guy, it is *obviously* apparent the translation was wrong in the dialog because it didnt even make sense). Add in the poor pacing of the story *FROM THE START* of the game and its a precursor to what the game is gonna play out like. Unfortunately, with my background of *actually* knowing how to make a game (unlike most gamers and most commenters to this game's release dump) and my artistic ability, all the flaws of the this game annoyed me enough to not even try to get it to work past the freeze. The time I played the game is more than enough time to come to a consensus to not progress this game. If a game starts off that bad, nine times out of ten, it doesnt get better. Then after the part where the game freezes I looked at reviews of this game, despite my own gathered opinion of the game from the time I played it (just to see if it would be worth the effort to get it to work), and ALL the reviews confirmed what I already gathered about the game just in the little time I played it. So I decided to cut my loses and deleted the game off my HDD without even getting it to work. And with all that said and done, how does my opinion of the game have *anything* to do with you?

*News flash:* Opinions of the game is what the comments option is for. Not for questioning how to get the game to work. There is a separate forum section for that. I could see reason for your comment to my comment if I said some short idiotic comment like "OMG THIS GAMES SUCKS DONT WASTE YOUR TIME DOWNLOADING IT!" but I didnt. I gave my opinion along with why I felt that way.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 29, 2010)

i've tried to be nice about it telling you to politely leave but you wouldn't listen you just had to continue to be a graphics whore and spout your BS in this thread just cos the game ANNOYS you doesn't make it bad for everyone else. i myself don't give a rats ass about story, graphics, voices i am playing this for game for gameplay if you'd bother to read what i wrote b4 about using wiiflow you'd be able to get past the freeze. there's much much more in this game that you haven't even seen yet! seriously just piss off out of this thread and don't come back and let us enjoy our game. you've said your opinion and we don't care NO NEED TO REPEAT IT!


----------



## silkyskeeter (Jul 29, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> i've tried to be nice about it telling you to politely leave but you wouldn't listen you just had to continue to be a graphics whore and spout your BS in this thread just cos the game ANNOYS you doesn't you make it bad for everyone else. i myself don't give a rats ass about story, graphics, voices i am playing this for game for gameplay if you'd bother to read what i wrote b4 about using wiiflow you'd be able to get past the freeze. there's much much more in this game that you haven't even seen yet! seriously just piss off out of this thread and don't come back and let us enjoy our game. you've said your opinion and we don't care NO NEED TO REPEAT IT!


If you dont give a rats ass about my opinion why do you keep replying back to me? Just leave it as just that, *my opinion* and stop trolling my comments. I never asked how to get past the freeze. I didnt care to get past the freeze. Even if I did, I know more than one way to get past the freeze. If you would have read, I seen no point in getting past it. Most ppl play RPGs for the whole package, not *just* for the gameplay. Just because that is all you care about doesnt mean everyone should to feel the same as you. Get off your high horse.


----------



## misteroms (Jul 29, 2010)

silkyskeeter said:
			
		

> LegendKamina said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're making me laugh so hard when talking about how you can make a game and your Artistic ability ! Each of your message are more ridiculous each time and when i think that you've touch the bottom of this, you come again and go so further down !

You're not stating opinions, you're actually flaming the game because :

1 - Freezed on you and you weren't able to make it works

2 - Use reviews to actually find a similar advice as yours (note that not a player is actually criticizing the game itself, it's quite the opposite in fact...)

3 - Your opinion of the game have something to do to everyone on this topic at the very moment you're posting it ... Or are you posting just for yourself ?


----------



## gamefreak94 (Jul 29, 2010)

Cyan said:
			
		

> The Partition builder provided with Wiiscrubber pack 1.40 is PB1.0, and it's buggy.
> There is a Partition Builder 1.1 and 1.2 available. (I don't know where to find the 1.2, but the 1.1 is available on filetrip)
> I never tried it, and still didn't try to undub it, I'll wait a little to see Tempus work, and if it's possible to insert text instead of undub.
> 
> ...


I am using partition builder 1.1, and it is still confusing. I insert the partition but then it deletes every other file/folder there is. And to make matters worse, it only extracts the files to the partition. That means that it doesn't even have its own directory. I messed up on this 3 times already, kindof getting sick of having to extract the iso again and again.


----------



## silkyskeeter (Jul 29, 2010)

misteroms said:
			
		

> You're making me laugh so hard when talking about how you can make a game and your Artistic ability ! Each of your message are more ridiculous each time and when i think that you've touch the bottom of this, you come again and go so further down !
> 
> You're not stating opinions, you're actually flaming the game because :
> 
> ...


*1* - Yeah I am butt hurt about the freeze alright, especially when my first comment of my opinion of the game was before I even got to the freeze. And especially when I stated I know how to get past the freeze. Yeah good one.


*2* - I used reviews to see if it was worth while to get past the freeze. If those reviews would have went against my opinion I would have got past the freeze and would have kept playing the game but they didnt. So I didnt.

*3* - I first posted my opinion (the post where I was giving my first impression of the game) to give ppl that view this, that have similar standards as me, my first impressions of the game. Because, despite the 3 ppl that keep trolling my comments, alot of ppl feel the same as me. Only differance is they decided to look over them and continued to play the game. Where as, I didnt. Then as those same 3 ppl kept trolling my comments I just started replying back to those trolls that feel that I should like the game just because they like the game. I commenced to explain my reasoning, again, for ppl that have similar standards as me to read and see. I never was and still am not trying to sway anyone to my way of thinking.

As far as your first small paragraph before the numeric outlined questions. I was giving my reasoning behind my opinion of the game since you made it clear that you thought I was just trying to bash the game (which Im not, it just doesnt live up to my standards of RPG). And yes I can make a game and currently am making a game (look up silkyskeeter on YouTube and you will see a video of an untextured base mesh of one of the characters from the game I currently making using Unity 3D 2.9b and Blender. You will also find quick timelapses of some amateur ZBrush sculpts I uploaded to YouTube from when I was learning Zbrush 3.5 R3 in preparation of learning normal maps creation using Zbrush. I also am experienced in UDK but UDK is more trouble than it is worth.) As for my artistic ablity, my avi was a quick 10-20 minute drawing I did in Colors on my DS for a contest for NA Grand Chase (taken off the micro SD card, cropped, resized, and animated to be used as my avi in Photoshop CS5 (I believe. Too long ago, dont quite remember. That and I dont use Photoshop anymore)for this site and the Ntreev Grand Chase forums avi and signature. You can also look up silkyskeeter on Deviantart.  Anything else I can clear up for you Mr. Troll?

http://silkyskeeter.deviantart.com/
http://www.youtube.com/user/silkyskeeter


----------



## SparkFenix (Jul 29, 2010)

Clearly

FFXIII's first 2 hours of play were great

With the endless tutorials or so i hear, if not then the lack of it from a vid i saw with lots and lots of menus in the first battle

They didnt even know what was going on


EDIT: 

I loved the game, i really wanted a traditional RPG like this on the wii

Cant get pass the freeze tho =/, is wii key easy to instal?


----------



## narunet (Jul 30, 2010)

boy this thread


----------



## chaos123456 (Jul 30, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> http://silkyskeeter.deviantart.com/
> http://www.youtube.com/user/silkyskeeter


artistic ability, oh dear...


----------



## silkyskeeter (Jul 30, 2010)

chaos123456 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LoL and what is that supposed to mean?


----------



## stegalt (Jul 30, 2010)

Alllrighty so I got this game now and trying to run it with USB Loader GX(i have had good results with it so far) but I keep getting "wbfs error: hd num sector blahblahblah(I just don't remember right now)" error when I select this game to play.

Last time I looked this up it had something to do with the game file itself, but I don't really know so im wondering what that error means and how should I fix it? Or maybe just use a different loader(like put it on a dvd and try neogamma or another usb loader)

I don't have a wbfs partition on the external what im doing instead is turning the .iso into a .wbfs(with WiiBackupManager) and putting it in a wbfs folder on the hard drive. It worked perfectly for rune factory frontier and Dawn of the New World so... I have no idea how to figure out which cios im using(Though I know I am not using hermes)... any help guys? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im lost


----------



## gamefreak94 (Jul 30, 2010)

silkyskeeter said:
			
		

> chaos123456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


????? I don't want to break it to you but i think he means your "artistic ability" sucks.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 30, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> wiiflow works!!!
> 
> this is what PAL users need to do:
> 
> ...


once again for those who can't get past the freeze.


----------



## silkyskeeter (Jul 30, 2010)

gamefreak94 said:
			
		

> silkyskeeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LoL even if that is what he is saying, means nothing if he cant do better. Besides neither of those are an accurate representations of how good my artistic ability actual is. My deviantart, hell, I barely use and is filled with incomplete pictures and doodles. The same can be said for my Youtube, which is filled with mostly gameplay videos and timelapses of incomplete zbrush sculpts. I only referenced them because that person that I replied to was trying to imply that I was lying about being an artist and about being able to make a game.

I have won contests, been commissioned multiple times, and used to make a living off of my art. So if some random noob forum acct person feels the need to say my art sucks it means absolutely nothing to me. The only reason I even commented back to that person was to see if that person was gonna produce pictures of some of his art in addition to implying my art sucks.


----------



## SparkFenix (Jul 30, 2010)

For any configurable usb loader users

Download the latest cIOSr19 and install in your wii with IOS 57 as base

It works :3


----------



## chaos123456 (Jul 30, 2010)

http://s345.photobucket.com/albums/p393/sh...nt=c6843a0c.png
enjoy...

btw dont ask for 3d image because my laptop isnt strong enough to render them

in case you want me to prove that its my account:
http://i345.photobucket.com/albums/p393/sh...10/2cb509c2.jpg


----------



## silkyskeeter (Jul 30, 2010)

chaos123456 said:
			
		

> http://s345.photobucket.com/albums/p393/sh...nt=c6843a0c.png
> enjoy...
> 
> btw dont ask for 3d image because my laptop isnt strong enough to render them
> ...


Nice art. But how is that better than anything on my Deviantart? If anything, it is on an even playing field as my art on Deviantart, which isnt even my best work and *majority* of it is incomplete images. And if I wanna be picky I could just say that, that isnt your art because anything can be uploaded to photobucket. Where as I gave a link to my Deviantart, which majority of those pictures are signed, as well as a link to my YouTube acct, that has a video of me drawing in real time. But lets just assume that, that is actually your art, which I doubt but just for the sake of argument. How is;

*This*




(which is a *very* bad lineart dressed up in PhotoShop with added copied, pasted and skewed images over a series of layers (which doesnt take artistic skill, just a knowledge of how to use Photoshop) 

better than

*This*




(which was drawn, colored and smeared by hand (via Wacom tablet) in Paint Tool Sai)

*?*

The only part of your image (which may or may not even be yours) that is art, is the *lineart* and compared to my lineart its kinda obvious who is the better artist (which is sad because I am comparing your completed image to a my cropped image that was never completed). So by that image that you put up, you have no right to say my art sucks by any means.

I also love how you put that extra link to prove its your acct, like that means anything in proving that the art is yours. And I questioned if that was even your art because you did that. I would have just took your word for it. 
Also I found it even funnier that you said your laptop isnt strong enough to render a 3D image, which is a load of shit because my 2005 Dell Inspiron can render fully modeled and textured environments into a JPEG in 20 mins and thats with multiple pass rendering and normal map rendering. Unless you are using an old laptop that was made in the mid '90s you should be able to run, model, and render with no problem. You should have just left that stupid comment out because it was obviously a lie.


----------



## SparkFenix (Jul 30, 2010)

Quick tip

Nobody cares about this petty little war about art talents

Take it up on PMs or chat


----------



## stegalt (Jul 31, 2010)

Peoples posts getting modowned makes me laugh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but I got it working. I put conifg usb loader and that played it just fine so woot.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 31, 2010)

i love how in this you can use any weapon you want and can move the unlocked bonus gems to other weapons.


----------



## VLinh (Jul 31, 2010)

Has Anyone tried working this game with Neogamma?


----------



## Cyan (Jul 31, 2010)

Regarding the undub :

I created a batch file to copy the only Japanese files which are present in the english ISO.
No need to create a 4Gb iso with un-needed files when you can undub to 3.8Gb.


Step to replace the files :
1 - use DiscEx to extract both ISOs, you will have 2 folders named after their game ID.
(if you drag drop on the .exe and don't see the extracted folder, look in c:\doc&settings\username\ )

2 - copy the batch file here :
x:\your folder\RPJJ99
x:\your folder\RPJE7U
x:\your folder\undub_ASF.bat

3 - Run the bat, it will copy only the needed files from RPJJ99 to RPJE7U

4 - Use the RPJE7U folder in sneek, Done !

OR

5 - rebuild the partition using Partition builder 1.1 :

5.1 - Run Wiiscrubber and extract the partition.bin, boot.bin, bi2.bin, apploader.bin and main.dol







5.2 - Run Partition Builder 1.1 and load the previously extracted partition.bin, apploader.bin, boot.bin, b2.bin, and main.dol
For the "Source File Directory" select "*x:\your folder\RPJE7U\files\*"
Hit "build" button save to partition1.bin. Now wait for the partition to be created (It will take a long time).





5.3 - Go back to Wiiscrubber and right-click the Partition 1, select unencrypted partition -> load, and load your partition1.bin
Wait again (long time !) until Wiiscrubber finish it's work.






5.4 - Close wiiscrubber, and upload your ARF.iso to your HDD.


PS : you can edit the bat to change the path if needed.
I played it under Sneek, it's working fine (except a freeze in the intro, but the game works after that)
and under GX cIOSrev17 (it worked one time without freezing, but now freeze again).

NOTE : 
Japanese audio are sometime not fully played, they stop before the end of the sentence. Certainly because of the difference in message delay between US and JP game (though, english is often longer to read).
And we can hear some differences (for people understanding Japanese) with the translated english text. Lazy translators not doing their jobs correctly.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 31, 2010)

man this is getting harder that damn plant boss almost whipped my ass!


----------



## Goli (Jul 31, 2010)

Twoacross said:
			
		

> Has Anyone tried working this game with Neogamma?


Yes, it works. If you'd read and/or searched you would know. But oh well.


----------



## Cyan (Jul 31, 2010)

Goli said:
			
		

> Twoacross said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then it needs IOS249v18+ based 57 ?
because I tried with v17 base38 and it freezed at the usual place.


----------



## SparkFenix (Jul 31, 2010)

Try 19

It worked for configurable so


----------



## DespizingU (Aug 1, 2010)

I'm downloading this now, so I haven't even had a chance to try it. But by the looks of things, the only way to combat the freezing problem is to install cios rev19? I haven't installed this yet because I've read it's not compatible with Triiforce. Is this true?

Thanks for any info.


----------



## darkgunsou86 (Aug 1, 2010)

i tried the new rev20 with base 57. the game hangs at black screen after selecting it in cfg loader. even hermes 222 hangs. do not install rev20 to play this game. i'm am reinstalling rev 19 now. anyone else have similar problems with rev20 if the wanin cios?


----------



## darkgunsou86 (Aug 1, 2010)

dang. now this game doesnt even work with any cios eventhough i reinstalled rev 19. what is wrong with it? other games work just fine with all the cios i tried. only this game hangs at black screen after selecting it in cfg loader.


----------



## Goli (Aug 1, 2010)

Cyan said:
			
		

> Goli said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Err... I'm not really sure at what my Wii has installed in these respects.
But it works fine for me...


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 1, 2010)

darkgunsou86 said:
			
		

> i tried the new rev20 with base 57. the game hangs at black screen after selecting it in cfg loader. even hermes 222 hangs. do not install rev20 to play this game. i'm am reinstalling rev 19 now. anyone else have similar problems with rev20 if the wanin cios?


that's why i never upgrade as soon as their released 1st


----------



## Cyan (Aug 1, 2010)

I just undubbed ARF, it's now working on GX with cIOS249 rev17[38] without freezing !

Edit : trying it a second time, it's freezing again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It seems to be random.

Edit :
just installed cIOS250[56]rev20, it's working fine with GX. but maybe it was another random luck.
Anyway, Base 56 seems to be the best for everything (even MH Tri). Might consider to install it as 249.


PS : I updated my guide on the previous page to undub the game.
PPS : My new undub iso takes even less place on my WBFS than with the original version, maybe the undub went wrong ? or Japanese files are shorter and takes less place.


I find the game hard, especially bosses


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 1, 2010)

don't bother upgrading alfs magic


----------



## Gaiaknight (Aug 1, 2010)

nope im using wiiflow 122 and cioxRev20 with base 57 and the game plays fine.


----------



## iSubaru (Aug 2, 2010)

Looks like I'm not alone with what-the-heck-it-hangs stuff
I have tried on Configurable USB Loader with...rev 17 (as 249) and it hangs at the moment when party wants to help a strange man fighting some bones-stuff in Jada town (yada-yada? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
I have tried reputting ISO again (Rune Factory Frontier hanged similar way and it was the ISO copying problem of my fault) but it didn't helped, tried also anti-002 fix (dunno why xD) and no help as well
I'm ready to install another revision just which one hmmm... maybe rev 19?

EDIT #1


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> game freezes for me after monsters bust into the 2nd town when an old man is fighting against that dude who summons skeletons. makes that loud heen sound after the cutscene
> using usbloader gx
> Oh yes, here
> 
> ...


I will check it in a minute or two and report results


----------



## SparkFenix (Aug 2, 2010)

^

It works trust me =]


----------



## jaouad (Aug 2, 2010)

Is it me or is the game really pixelated on an HD tv


----------



## Link5084 (Aug 2, 2010)

Two questions. When I play this on Config USB Loader, it gives me black bars on top and bottom. How do I enable it to play in SD and not in widescreen, because Im playing this on my SDTV. 

Also. I have cIOSx rev20 installed but it still freezes in Jada town before you fight that guy. How do I get past this?


----------



## iSubaru (Aug 2, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Protoman's reporting sir


*cough cough*
It passed once but hanged twice before loading game (intro parts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) but too low amount of tests to be sure who is fault
As for now it passed at least by that moment mentioned earlier but I scr...*ahem* made battle with boss wrong way and didn't bought enough bottles of revive (one too low, I had one xD) so I have loaded game and earned some money...and saved, when I will be back from small trip (I will be back today~) I will test it more
Thank You for help
End of report


----------



## Cyan (Aug 2, 2010)

Link5084 said:
			
		

> Two questions. When I play this on Config USB Loader, it gives me black bars on top and bottom. How do I enable it to play in SD and not in widescreen, because Im playing this on my SDTV.
> 
> Also. I have cIOSx rev20 installed but it still freezes in Jada town before you fight that guy. How do I get past this?


I don't know for your first question 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




About the cIOSx rev20, what base did you try ? Base 38 is not working (it is, but randomly).
Did you try base 57 or base 56 ?

My last test, I tried cIOSx250[56]rev20, with USBloaderGX loading on 249rev17, it loaded without the 'wbfs magic' error that rev19 gives, and it passed the jada freeze (but maybe it was a randomly luck too ?).
Else, Try Wiiflow, that one never failed to pass jada for me. I tried GX, wiiflow and neogamma. I don't know about Config USB.


----------



## iSubaru (Aug 2, 2010)

Jada freeze seems not to be random (tried many times on Rev 17)
57 is said to be good for compatibility variety
About two bars I have them as well, I can only take a wild guess that maybe USA TVs are not as "square" as European ones...we would have to check it on emu or ask someone who has bought this game and tried on normal NTSC-U Wii


----------



## monkat (Aug 2, 2010)

(I'm playing on retail disc so I'll not touch on how you would go about running it otherwise)

It's a pretty good game actually. The voice acting is....usually pretty awful, but it doesn't tarnish the game too much. The battle system is fun, the story seems to be progressing at a nice pace, and the party members seem unique enough.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 2, 2010)

iSubaru said:
			
		

> Jada freeze seems not to be random (tried many times on Rev 17)
> 57 is said to be good for compatibility variety
> About two bars I have them as well, I can only take a wild guess that maybe USA TVs are not as "square" as European ones...we would have to check it on emu or ask someone who has bought this game and tried on normal NTSC-U Wii
> you can get past jada with this method
> ...


the battle system IMO is the best part of this game. and once you figure out chain attacks etc your pretty much unstoppable!


----------



## tha_sin (Aug 2, 2010)

the voice acting isn't that bad,  i' ve played games that have more scary acting.

snap, it's one of the best RPGs i ever have played, what a great battlesystem.


----------



## iSubaru (Aug 2, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> the voice acting isn't that bad, i' ve played games that have more scary acting.


Da, same here, it's not that bad, I can resist it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Bladexdsl
Thank You for help the problem was solved earlier but...there is a last question
Since USB Loader 58 alpha (or so) it can read from multiple slots of cIOS (I think it's 247-250 so 4 in total)
Because of that I believe I can install rev20 as 250 so I will have two cIOSes "just in case" am I correct here?

Thank You for advance

iSubaru


----------



## Cyan (Aug 2, 2010)

iSubaru said:
			
		

> Since USB Loader 58 alpha (or so) it can read from multiple slots of cIOS (I think it's 247-250 so 4 in total)
> Because of that I believe I can install rev20 as 250 so I will have two cIOSes "just in case" am I correct here?
> 
> Thank You for advance
> ...


Yes, you can install different version and/or base on different slot.
that's what I did, I kept cIOSrev17 in slot249 (just in case 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), and installed cIOSx rev20 base 56 in slot250.
It seems it's the best base for the moment, if everything is good, I'll swap the slot to have base56 in 249 as it's the first used for homebrew.

Attention, when you install something in slot 249 (no other slot it seems), there's a copy of the installed one overwriting your old Slot250, it was a security but it's still doing that. reinstall the slot250 if you need a different one.

About the random, I could past the Jada freeze twice using cIOSrev17 (base 38) 
Once with Wiiflow, and once with GX 927.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 2, 2010)

i could never pass it with anything in rev17 soon as i updated to rev19 though using wiiflow i've never looked back. if rev20 makes gx work again as every1 says i will prob update to that later to use GX again. mainly cos i think GX GUI looks better. don't really like the gui in wiiflow you have to scroll too much in GX there's a feature to have all your games spread out


----------



## PrinceNOOB (Aug 2, 2010)

Works fine with me with rev17 and usbloader gx


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 2, 2010)

PrinceNOOB said:
			
		

> Works fine with me with rev17 and usbloader gx


your not PAL only PAL gets freeze NOT NTSC.


----------



## Princess Rozalin (Aug 2, 2010)

sorry to ask but does this work on 4.2 U im using disc channel to load not neogamma i think its Dark Corp v1


----------



## caffolote (Aug 2, 2010)

So, this game will NOT work with Config USB Loader?


----------



## Cyan (Aug 2, 2010)

Princess Rozalin said:
			
		

> sorry to ask but does this work on 4.2 U im using disc channel to load not neogamma i think its Dark Corp v1The game use IOS33, so I think you won't have any problem playing it, it will use your patched IOS33.
> And the freeze only occurs on PAL console, you shouldn't have any problem about that.
> 
> 
> QUOTE(caffolote @ Aug 2 2010, 08:04 PM) So, this game will NOT work with Config USB Loader?


Where did you heard that ?
The game is working on every USB loaders.
If you experience a freeze on the 2nd Town, install and run the game with cIOSx rev20 with base56.
Else, play it the usual way.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 2, 2010)

holy shit there's a friggin casino with blackjack!! DON'T USE RYFIAS RADIANT SONG IN THE ARENA IT WILL FREEZE!!


----------



## iSubaru (Aug 2, 2010)

I do use Configurable USB Loader (nice themes)
Thank You Cyan for help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



as for now I was able to reach Royal-Castle-thingy...find another similar name here...get in trouble...get out of trouble...get money...lost money...and on top of that have a big ammount of humour xD I have to take break or I will risk burning my brain hahaha
Just beware before You will reach "da' Royal place hehehe


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 4, 2010)

yeah this is starting to get a bit tedious now the same battles over and over, the constant grinding don't think i'll be playing it for much longer.


----------



## Sontifx (Aug 7, 2010)

Cyan, can you upload the undub version you created. I just don't feel like downloading both iso's. Appreciate it.


----------



## King Zargo (Aug 11, 2010)

This game is actually really good.


----------



## OceanBlue (Aug 13, 2010)

Just out of curiosity, does Cyan's undub have any other problems [Or, I guess, anything which doesn't make the undub seamless] other than some voice clips being too short? Just wondering after reading this post from the Riivolution undub thread:



			
				TempusC said:
			
		

> To address some questions.
> 
> There are some English voices in this game for which Japanese equivalents do not exist. This means your failed attempts at an undub still have English stuff because you didn’t axe them.
> 
> There is very, very very many things in this game for which an English translation or voice clip was not provided. Going in reverse by applying the English text to the Japanese game is not really an option for this reason - also, that kind of defeats the point of using Riivolution for this.


----------

